

Show HN: Plane Popper – New game for Android - bobbyloujo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bobby.game.planepopper

======
bobbyloujo
I made this game totally on my own. I did the programming, graphics, and
sound. I even made my own game engine which uses OpenGL. Currently I am
working on generalizing my game engine so that I can release it for others to
use.

For more information, visit: www.bobbyloujo.com

I hope you enjoy my game!

~~~
benoliver999
Installed it on my One M8, gets stuck on the splash screen I'm afraid.

~~~
bobbyloujo
That's strange. How long did you wait? Did you try opening it again?

The splash screen shows while the ad is loading. Sometimes the ad just takes a
while.

